# Grooming



## suzyq (Mar 20, 2011)

I live in Texas and I want to get my little girl, Sophie, sort of a summer haircut but I don't want her shaved. She was shaved once in the past and it looked like her head was too big for her body. Does anyone have any pictures of their cockapoo with a shorter cut? Sophie's hair is very curly.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo is kept about 1 inch and looks like this...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo is kept about 1 inch and looks like this...









I also keep her face quite short without a beard/moustache


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

My 'Lo has longer fur on her limbs, and short body fur. The abdomen is where the most heat is released, so this cut is great in hot climates, while still looking cute.

Short abdomen.









Longer for on body. (half inch?)









Longer mane, stomach and mohawk, real short ribs.









Really long mohawk.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> I also keep her face quite short without a beard/moustache


Sorry Mandy, but that is a mustache! At least in my book lol.


----------



## suzyq (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. Sophie's body shape is more like Flo's and she is almost exactly the same color. I never knew that most of the body heat is released through the stomach so she could be a little longer in the summertime as long as they shave her belly.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, Ennierda, just out of interest, have you ever let 'Lo's hair grow shaggy all over? I'm more of a shaggy dog person myself, but I love the look of 'Lo and can't imagine her looking any different. I am captivated by her face - it's so completely different from the shaggy dog face. Lo's whole cut makes her look totally different to the shaggier dogs on here and I can't imagine them with her cut, or her with their cut. 

Flo is a good example of that, in the picture where she got cut really short, her face looked like a different dog!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

suzyq said:


> I live in Texas and I want to get my little girl, Sophie, sort of a summer haircut but I don't want her shaved. She was shaved once in the past and it looked like her head was too big for her body. Does anyone have any pictures of their cockapoo with a shorter cut? Sophie's hair is very curly.


I guess that, in Texas, dogs will be very thankful for a short hair cut - how hot does it get out there?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf s quite a bit shorter .. picture in process honest !! but he quite curly so he suites a bit shorter cos it just grows out and eventually almost frizzy x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Wilf s quite a bit shorter .. picture in process honest !! but he quite curly so he suites a bit shorter cos it just grows out and eventually almost frizzy x


OK - I really must insist at this point that you get some pics of Wilf and Mabel posted. We are all waiting................


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

embee said:


> OK - I really must insist at this point that you get some pics of Wilf and Mabel posted. We are all waiting................


Yes, this is simply getting absurd! :rant: If you absolutely refuse to do it yourself I can help. For a price.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> I never knew that most of the body heat is released through the stomach so she could be a little longer in the summertime as long as they shave her belly.


It's the way I've always thought of it at least.  I know they only sweat through panting and their paw pads, but just normal heat loss must happen, and the thickest body part is normally the hottest. So their thin lean legs in my opinion are better to keep long then their abdomen. I know my kids need less body hair during hot spans or they start to overheat fast, yet don't react differently with leg hair or no leg hair. Though the leg veins are closer to the air, I think the body mass is a deciding factor. And If I only get some long hair, it's going to be on the legs, not the middle. 



> Hey, Ennierda, just out of interest, have you ever let 'Lo's hair grow shaggy all over? I'm more of a shaggy dog person myself, but I love the look of 'Lo and can't imagine her looking any different. I am captivated by her face - it's so completely different from the shaggy dog face. Lo's whole cut makes her look totally different to the shaggier dogs on here and I can't imagine them with her cut, or her with their cut.
> 
> Flo is a good example of that, in the picture where she got cut really short, her face looked like a different dog!


Never her face, I started shaving it at three weeks and haven't stopped lol. Her body was first shaved to about half an inch at about 3 months, then to a 7 at around 4- 5.

I did really try growing out her body once. All over shaggy, and though it nearly killed me I didn't shave her lol. She began to look fat, which really bugged me a lot. The deciding factor was when a vet tech said "she looks big, but she has a really small face!" to a friend... my dog is properly proportioned thank you very much. So if I and everyone else was going to start thinking she was obese or something... I was going to shave it of and make her lean and trim looking again. 

I think I'll get some pictures together and post the once fuzzy 'Lo for you soon.  



> I guess that, in Texas, dogs will be very thankful for a short hair cut - how hot does it get out there?


On a bad day, about 105. I AM moving off of this flat lava pit, one day lol. I can't stand it, it's starting to get hot again and I'm starting to wilt, it's awful.  Soon I'll be waking up before the sun to exercise my dogs, even dusk is to hot around here.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> On a bad day, about 105. I AM moving off of this flat lava pit, one day lol. I can't stand it, it's starting to get hot again and I'm starting to wilt, it's awful.  Soon I'll be waking up before the sun to exercise my dogs, even dusk is to hot around here.


Wow! We all think that it would be great to live somewhere with good weather, but I guess it can be too good. The last two days have been really beautiful here - walking in a T-shirt in the sun, but I actually felt too hot on our walk - and it was only around 15 degrees! Gonna have to get out earlier in the summer. And Dylan is using the pools and puddles to cool off and they have got stagnant and SMELLY  Have had to bath him and I can't do that every day so somehow I have to stop his fun.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just had to use an online converter - 41 degrees C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Blimey, that's hot!

Helen, I was just thinking on my way home yesterday that, at 17.5 degrees (according to my car), yesterday was hotter than a lot of days in August last year! Which goes to show what a c**p summer we had last year!

Yep, if I lived in Texas, Rosie would definitely be making friends with a hair trimmer.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOWZER THATS HOT!!! but its a dry heat right  kidding...we are at -1 celcius today....I think I need to get myself somewhere warmer.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Come to England - it's a beautiful day today! I'm working from home, but anytime I don't need to be on-line I keep going out into the garden to sit in the sunshine. It must be about 17-18 degrees today and no clouds in the sky. The kids have even got sunscreen on, but they've both inherited their Daddy's Scottish skin (one is a redhead too), so it doesn't take much for that.

Rosie is loving it!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Ahhh can't wait for some warm weather, though I would die at 105. I max out at around 85-90 and can't move hahaha though it is terribly humid here which doesn't help. Give me 60-75 and I'm a happy happy person.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I want warmer weather too, waaah!!! We still have tons of snow and ice though. I want to see some green grass and flowers...


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> walking in a T-shirt in the sun, but I actually felt too hot on our walk - and it was only around 15 degrees!


You mean celsius right? (I use f, so it would be 50 ish) I consider that a little cold, I'd at least have a jacket on. My family are a lot worst then I though, I can have on a sleeve less thin shirt (want darking arms!) jeans and boots, and they have on scarves and thick jackets lol. I wish I could move out there now. What are your coldest temps?

Yes, its very hot Louise, I'l already dreading it... for about 2/3s of the summer we should be able to stay in the 90, but barely. 

It's not dry sadly Amanda, it's high humidity most days and even a two minute trip outside has you feeling sticky.  Even if I walk at midnight to give it 4 hours of dark to cool of, I'll still sweat.

Lia, I'm the same way, I like it 60 or 70, once you hit 80 I just start to slow down, 90 I stay in the house all day every day. (besides for one before the sun walk so the dogs keep sane)

The best I can offer are pictures of dogs running in greenery Kelly, if you'd like them lol. =)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

icky I hate humid but that is how our summers here are too we fluctuate from +40 celcius (in heat wave) to -40 celcius ( oh how painful)


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> YWhat are your coldest temps?


This winter we hit minus 8 a few times in London at night, but that's really unusually cold. The winters have been really bad recently, but before that we rarely saw snow. Generally summer we are in the 70's most of the time with a few 80's weeks, but completely unpredictable. That's what we all moan about - you can't plan anything outdoors as it could be pouring with rain. I like the seasons, but a bit more predictability would be nice.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> The best I can offer are pictures of dogs running in greenery Kelly, if you'd like them lol. =)


Sure, anything but snow!! Though Chloe really enjoys jabbing her cone in the snow to eat it or whipping the snow around in the air with the cone.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh still horrible and cold Amanda and Kelly, it said 20 on my car today had some lovely walks all week, but our weather is so unpredictable you just start to get used to it and we could open our curtains to snow still and almost definitely rain ... we often get nice weather early on and thats summer done ... right ladies? 
Enneirda... we get our clothes off as soon as it warms up lol cos it might not get much better lol .... mad dog and Englishmen and all that. We were in Florida in Feb one year and we were coming home one evening still dressed for a summer day, over here, it had cooled but still a nice evening and we passed a couple dressed in thick long winter coats and long winter boots , still not quite sure who was innappropriatley dressed lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kelly, you are in Alberta....you get it much much worse than me  heck they named a weather system after alberta!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Kelly, you are in Alberta....you get it much much worse than me  heck they named a weather system after alberta!


Well, I had to google that because I had no clue, haha. I think you are talking about an Alberta Clipper and it seems to have something to do with mountains and chinooks which are in southern Alberta?... I live more northern and we don't have mountains or chinooks  Oh, and in defense of my ignorance, Wikipedia said that we don't use the term in Alberta


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!!! that is really funny!!!! yes I was refering to an Alberta Clipper....never really knew what it meant other than it was going to be really darn cold


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Are you near the lake, Amanda?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yah, We are pretty close to the lake.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Yah, We are pretty close to the lake.


I go to the NY side of Lake Ontario every summer so that's why I was asking haha. Can't WAIT to take Rufus and watch him paddle around!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that is awesome! I am not originally from this area, so I haven't gotten to venture down there yet, but with the new town I am living in we are just about 10 mins from our side of lake ontario, Lady should love it I am sure.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Oh that is awesome! I am not originally from this area, so I haven't gotten to venture down there yet, but with the new town I am living in we are just about 10 mins from our side of lake ontario, Lady should love it I am sure.


I'm already swimming across the Atlantic for the cockapoo meetup (I was peer-pressured into it) so I can meet you in the middle of the lake no problem


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

BAHAHHAH!!! Sounds Great to me!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe you could both practise on the lake ... not offended if you postpone good old blighty til later after you've both met up, would hate you not to have the stamina. Will get the cucumber sandwhiches ready when your upto it and ask Lizzie if we could borrow the state room x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds Great Karen, we just need to find those water wings in adult size and we'll be good to go


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe they're in the aisle with the puppy onesies...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahahah lia that is awesome!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If I knew how to post a link ...............................


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> If I knew how to post a link ...............................


Sorry, can't pull that one anymore after you WOWED everyone with your picture skills.


----------

